# CNYOS show pictures



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2016)

from last September's show are finally up, had more distractions from receiving six week notice from work interfering with orchid things again. I still have to finish adding the names of all the orchids but the pictures are up, names finished very soon!

http://cnyos.org/showpics/index.php is the show pictures site, click in and click each year's set. 2015 should be at the top. 87 pictures this year

Finished uploading pics and added names; if you see a name that's incorrect, let me know. There are lots of unusual species and hybrids that you don't see very often, including album forms of paphs. Piping Rock has their display along with Marlow Orchids, and things like Robiquetia, Catasetum, Phrag Piping Rock, Paph dianthum regular and alba in flower... also the Central NY Club always collects unusual species and displays them well in their display; check it out!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2016)

Six weeks notice...


----------



## Clark (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice.
Did you get to use the new camera with these?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2016)

I started to take some pics with it, but it was dark and with so many people around I just gave up and used my phone. Phone has a wide angle, can take decent pictures in tough circumstances. I'll edit and put up here the few I did take with my canon 5D





































these look over saturated, have to work on the right settings in canon photo pro


----------

